

Startup CRM Solutions - rgraham

I'd like to know what solutions are out there for a lean startup that has quickly outgrown spreadsheets.<p>What do you use? What is your sales process like? How do you take in leads? How big are you?
======
Tawheed
I use Highrise (<http://www.highrisehq.com>) along with Tout
(<http://www.toutapp.com>).

------
davidedicillo
I use <http://capsulecrm.com>. If you have less than 250 contacts and you need
only two users, it's free, otherwise $12/mo/user.

------
ahsanhilal
I just started working with rule.fm (<http://www.rule.fm>), since they
announced yesterday that you can have over 25 users, and unlimited storage for
free. I think it is a neat concept since it allows you to do everything for
your startup in one panel. I hate doing admin/org tasks in multiple software,
and this sort of brings everything together which is nice.

------
codeslush
fatfreecrm sugarcrm vtiger

Of the three, my preference is fatfreecrm - light weight, well written, ROR
based. Sugar might have richer capabilities if you need it. All of the above
are open source, or have open source versions.

------
ludicast
Highrise is great.

